# 1991 Stanza XE, mor umph?



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

I got my hands on a 91 XE, it has 85K and looks and runs like a dream. I wanna put more pep in its step then it has, not looking to go super overboard, i dont have porblems showing up the local honda heads, but a bit more power would be nice. its the KA24E with auto trans. and would a tranny form a KA24ED fit? by buddy wreked his altima, it was a 97.


----------

